# Woods for Smoking



## beer-b-q (Aug 23, 2009)

I found this on the net a while back and thought it may be of some use to all of you...


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 23, 2009)

They need to make that a sticky don't you think there beer? Nice work thanks for posting.


----------



## rickw (Aug 23, 2009)

Did ya find that  here  ?


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 23, 2009)

Looks like the one Dutch posted 5/21/2006 that it a sticky in the "Woods for Smoking" section


----------



## DanMcG (Aug 23, 2009)

HAHAHA to funny


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 23, 2009)

But we need PICTURES of wood,(mine got deleted).


----------



## rickw (Aug 23, 2009)

WOW, don't know that I want to see everyone's wood


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 23, 2009)

If I had found it here I would have just posted the link to the thread.

I got it here, and just took out the questions... http://www.bbqdan.com/grilling/wood_for_grilling.html

It can also be found at this site however when I was looking at this one just now when trying to find where I got it I wasn't sure because it has lots of recipes from members here listed on that site so I guess it is part of this site.   If it is not a part of this site then it is coping everything here...
Woods for Smoking: http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Woods.htm

Recipes for members:
http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/SmokingMeatMenu.htm
They are found in the smokepit hall of fame.


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks for the info,. Dutch had put out that list a couple of years ago. and that list is still very helpful.


----------

